# Tổng đại lý chuyên bán và thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp



## truc096hailongvan (4/3/21)

*Đơn vị phân phối, lắp đặt trọn gói máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà xưởng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ*

Tại bài viết này Hải Long Vân sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin phù hợp lắp đặt cho nhà xưởng.
Nhà xưởng thường là nơi có diện tích không gian lớn, chứa rất nhiều thiết bị và máy móc khác nhau, đồng thời nơi đây cũng tập trung đông người nên hơi nóng sẽ tỏa ra nhiều và ngột ngạt. Chính vì vậy nơi đây luôn cần một hệ thống máy lạnh với công suất hoạt động lớn, đủ mạnh, làm lạnh nhanh, lượng gió phải đủ lớn và hoạt động ổn định, đặc biệt hơn nữa là phải đảm bảo yếu tố tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt và phải linh động ngay cả khi có sự thay đổi. Do đó, việc chọn được một hệ thống máy lạnh phù hợp luôn là một trong những vấn đề hàng đầu trong việc thiết kế, xây dựng nên các khu vực làm việc trong nhà xưởng. Và *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin chính là sự lựa chọn sáng suốt nhất, đáp ứng đủ những điều kiện nói trên và thích hợp cho những điều kiện trong không gian nhà xưởng.

***Tham khảo thêm:
1. *Máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng giá rẻ nhất tại Hải Long Vân
2. Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10 Hp - Máy lạnh 10 ngựa Hải Long Vân*













*Vì sao nên chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin cho nhà xưởng
Thương hiệu đẳng cấp*
Daikin luôn là thương hiệu đi đầu trên thị trường về máy lạnh, trong đó các dòng máy lạnh có công suất lớn, dành riêng cho nhà xưởng luôn được Daikin ưu tiên hàng đầu. Những sản phẩm của Daikin với chất lượng tốt, hoạt động bền luôn được người tiêu dùng tin tưởng lựa chọn. Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin có thời gian bảo hành là 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho máy nén.

*Công suất đa dạng*
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng *Daikin có dải công suất rất đa dạng và phong phú, phù hợp với nhiều không gian nhà xưởng có diện tích khác nhau.

Công suất 6.0 HP – 10.0 HP nên sử dụng cho những nhà xưởng có diện tích vừa và nhỏ
Công suất từ 10.0 HP - 20HP sử dụng cho những nhà xưởng có diện tích lớn.






_Dàn lạnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin dòng Packaged_






_Dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin dòng Packaged_
*Hoạt động êm ái*
Thông thường các máy lạnh tủ đứng khi hoạt động thường phát ra tiếng ồn đặc biệt với những máy có công suất lớn, nhưng với máy lạnh tủ đứng của Daikin do được trang bị máy nén xoắn ốc nên khi hoạt động cực êm, không hề phát ra tiếng ồn.
*Độ bền cao*
Các cánh tản nhiệt của *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin được phủ lớp chống ăn mòn PE, đặc biệt ở những khu gần vùng biển, không khí ô nhiễm thì tính năng này sẽ được phát huy tối đa.

*Thiết kế linh hoạt*
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin được thiết kế phù hợp với đường ống dài tối đa 50m, độ cao cho phép 30m, đáp ứng cho mọi yêu cầu của công trình từ quy mô vừa đến quy mô lớn.
*Vận hành dễ dàng*
Việc cài đặt nhiệt độ được thực hiện bằng các nút điều khiển. Nhiệt độ cài đặt sẽ được hiển thị rõ trên màn hình tinh thể lỏng LED giúp cho việc vận hành máy cực kỳ dễ dàng.
*Tiết kiệm điện năng tiêu thụ*
Với công nghệ inverter và heat pump tiên tiến, máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin có khả năng gia tăng hiệu suất và giảm thiểu điện năng tiêu thụ. Từ đó, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm được một khoản chi phí tiền điện nhất định vào mỗi tháng.
*Môi chất lạnh thân thiện với môi trường*
Sản phẩm sử dụng gas R410A là môi chất lạnh, đây là loại gas làm lạnh nhanh và sâu đồng thời rất thân thiện với môi trường, không phá hủy tầng ozon khi sử dụng.










*Lời kết*

Hải Long Vân với kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong lĩnh vực máy lạnh tự tin là đơn vị hàng đầu trong việc cung cấp và thi công *máy lạnh tủ đứng* Daikin chính hãng, chuyên nghiệp với mức giá rẻ nhất. Chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng tuyệt đối cho khách hàng với đội ngũ kỹ thuật tay nghề tốt, chuyên môn cao cùng dịch vụ tư vấn tận tình, nhanh chóng.
Với quy trình làm việc bài bản và chuyên nghiệp như trên chúng tôi rất hy vọng sẽ được đồng hành cùng với bạn. Liên hệ ngay *hotline 0909787022* để được tư vấn thêm và đặt mua máy lạnh.

Link bài viết: *Máy lạnh tủ đứng các hãng giá rẻ nhất tại Hải Long Vân 0909787022*


----------

